# Tonight?



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone thinking about it?  greg, brian, mondy?  anyone?????


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll be there!!!


...working :smash:

Thinking about heading out in a little bit for some turns before my shift.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> anyone thinking about it?  greg, brian, mondy?  anyone?????



I am thinking about it.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I am thinking about it.



let me know what you decide.  Not sure how well this will go over at home, but it has to be worth a shot.

i'd be looking at 7 ish if i do go.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2010)

Probably gonna do a few hours late afternoon. Work from 6-9:15 or so, then maybe back out for a few runs.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll be leaving work soon and heading over after I take care of a few errands.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 16, 2010)

Gotta freebie over at Nashoba. Thinking of swinging by there this afternoon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thinking about it...  Lax would have to be canceled....  Not my call....


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys getting any snow?  Just starting to come down here.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2010)

powbmps said:


> You guys getting any snow?  Just starting to come down here.



probably about 4" at my house with another 2-4 forecasted for this afternoon.  although, i'll believe that when i actually see it.

last storm we were supposed to get upwards of a foot and we got an inch.  they were calling for and inch or two last night and we already have 4.  go figure.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2010)

Up here every school that's not on vacation has been closed, but so far zero snow.  Still calling for 4-8.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2010)

whoa.  just caught this little blurb in the forecast discussion.

10AM...OUR NEW SNOW GRAPHIC IS NOT FINAL FOR THE 11AM PACKAGE AND
WE`LL ADJUST BASED ON THE NEW 12Z GFS... BUT WE SEE UPSLOPE AND
POSSIBLE BANDING AMOUNTS E SLOPES OF BERKS AND EXCELLENT SNOW GROWTH
AT TIMES THIS AFTN INTO THIS EVE ADDING UP TO 8-9 INCH AMTS ON THE
HIGH TERRAIN THERE. *I MAY CUT THAT BACK TO 7 AND SHIFT THE 8 TO W HFD
COUNTY.* DECISION ON THAT 1050 AM. OTRW...HAVE THE LATEST WSW ARD 830AM
ATTACHED AND THAT IS VALID. SNOW GRAPHIC WILL BE ADJUSTED AND FINAL
AROUND 1050 AM.

w hfd county is where our little hill resides.  that would be pretty sweet given all the busts we've had this year.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> whoa.  just caught this little blurb in the forecast discussion.
> 
> 10AM...OUR NEW SNOW GRAPHIC IS NOT FINAL FOR THE 11AM PACKAGE AND
> WE`LL ADJUST BASED ON THE NEW 12Z GFS... BUT WE SEE UPSLOPE AND
> ...



Might need the Gotamas..


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> whoa.  just caught this little blurb in the forecast discussion.
> 
> 10AM...OUR NEW SNOW GRAPHIC IS NOT FINAL FOR THE 11AM PACKAGE AND
> WE`LL ADJUST BASED ON THE NEW 12Z GFS... BUT WE SEE UPSLOPE AND
> ...



Must be the mighty Sundown's orographic lift capabilities... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> Must be the mighty Sundown's orographic lift capabilities... :lol:



:lol:

i realize he said orographic but what hill in western hartford county could possibly produce orographic lift?  none that i've seen.  i'm thinking of banding here bro, it has to be banding.....

and dont bring me down.  i just spent tons of money and time driving around northern vermont skiing hardpack.  i'll take this and run with it.

look at the green filling in and rotating over Ratlum road as we speak.....

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=OKX&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Trev (Feb 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> last storm we were supposed to get upwards of a foot and we got an inch.  they were calling for and inch or two last night and we already have 4.  go figure.



Ya Dr. Mel - aka Golem - apparently has lost his touch or his ring.. whatever..

All I trust these guys to tell me now and days is that " Today, is going to be today and tonight will be tonight.. and there is a chance of darkness after sunset. "

On warm days wear shorts and  a t-shirt, bring a snowsuit.


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2010)

Still snowing at a pretty good clip here in Torrington. I would say that Sundown is probably getting the goods. Would guess about 4" have fallen here so far.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 16, 2010)

Should be good tonight...1st Day back to work for me so its impossible....Im gonna go tomorrow from 8-930

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Feb 16, 2010)

Dumping here in southington...JP just called and said its boot deep at Mt. Southington...Gonna head there after work

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2010)

we havent annoyed people with sundown vids this year.  I think it's time to bust out some repetitious temptor filming tonight.

Tim, you in?  I'll be there by 7:30 at the latest.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Dumping here in southington...JP just called and said its boot deep at Mt. Southington...Gonna head there after work
> 
> steveo



talked to him a little bit ago too.  he was trying to convince me to clark kent it to okemo with him tomorrow.  I'm assuming you cant get out of work either.  I have no shot at it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> we havent annoyed people with sundown vids this year.  I think it's time to bust out some repetitious temptor filming tonight.
> 
> Tim, you in?  I'll be there by 7:30 at the latest.



lax is canceled.  now i just need to get the drive cleared and convince the wife that the roads are just fine to drive on.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> lax is canceled.  now i just need to get the drive cleared and convince the wife that the roads are just fine to drive on.



make it happen biznitch.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2010)

rt 8 through thomaston is rough. better north of torrington


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 16, 2010)

not gonna make tonight stuck at work till 1130  enjoy the snow


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 16, 2010)

Should be a fun night with the fresh snow today. This was an unexpected surprise


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2010)

5" of tacky snow. more in central/SoCT but skiing is good


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Dumping here in southington...JP just called and said its boot deep at Mt. Southington...Gonna head there after work
> 
> steveo



I should be there 7-7:30.


----------

